# "extra" pigeon



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm training my white homers for a dove release business. Yesterday, they flew home with another pigeon. This one is the same stature as my homers only has a black tail and some spots. It does not look like a feral. There is only one other dove release place on the other end of the county--
Anyway, how often does this happen? The bird managed to get into the loft and eat--I got it, inspected it (looks healthy) and released it--but this morning was waiting for me on the loft roof. Do the flyers pick up friends often? Thanks
PS--If I decide to keep it I will quarantine it, etc--I really don't want it to breed though--even though my adolescent male couldn't stop dancing all evening!


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

*oops*

sorry guys! I put this questioj in the wrong section--
but if any of you have any ideas on the subject I'd appreciate them! Thanks


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh yes this happens all the time to me. Infact I had one of my birds bring a friend home to my loft the other day. lol 
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool!*

you got a new bird. Won't you come to an all you can eat buffet? Or a hotel will free room and board? Better yet a nice good looking mate?


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

When I was a kid, I loved when my birds would bring home strays. I strayed a damascene,an oriental roller, and many homers and rollers. I still find it exciting to catch a stray. Last year I strayed 3 nice rollers. I just learned how to trace the bands,so any that I stray from now on I'll try to find the owner. Just last week,there was a stray that hung out with my birds all day.It was beautiful-blue with white wings.But it didn't go into the loft in the evening with my birds,maybe it remembered its way home.


----------

